# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  AVG Removal

## garcon59

Hi
I am really concerned as I am currently exposed to viruses and I have recently been subjected to virus attacks.  I would like to install Kaspersky for anti-virus protection.  Until now I have used AVG but I had been encountering problems in updating it before deciding to change to Kaspersky.  I have used the Kaspersky Virus Removal now on several occasions and I have found it be effective.  However I have been unable to locate the LOG which may have provided you with further information regarding the viruses removed.  My problem is that I am unable to completely remove AVG fgrom my computer.  I have been advised that when I purchase Kaspersky and install it I will continue to encounter the same problem until I have completely removed AVG.  I have used Kaspersky's AVG Removal Tool and I have followed directions from several forums.  Is there any assistance from Kaspersky regarding this problem?  Online?  In Brisbane, Australia?? Will I need to communicate with AVG in respect of the removal of AVG?  If so whom should I contact?  I am really desperate for assistance.  Your assistance is greatly appreciated.
Regards.
Gary

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello, 
pls. look at the AVG-Homepage for removal tool: http://www.avg.com/en-en/download-tools

----------

